# Creation PCUT CT630 Cutter - How Do I Put The Floor Stand Together?!



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I just purchased this and got the stand with it. But neither aspects come with any assembly instructions! I have never used a cutter before so dont know how to put blades in and what software to use (im on a mac) and the stand is just a mystery! So many parts and I have no idea what goes where! Maybe I will just have to do it from a picture...

If anyone can help me with this please let me know! 

Thank you very much! Cant wait to start printin!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's a link to USCutters support site for download instructions for the p-cut stand. I assembled mine by trial and error, then found these instructions later.
Creation Stand Assembly - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite

Edit; Also look on your driver disk for a pdf manual or look here http://support.uscutter.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=58


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you receive SignBlazer Elements with the cutter?


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

No I didnt. Well I got a link to download a trial version of it. Is this for Mac too? I thought it was just for PC for some reason. I was thinking of buying signcutx2. i think its called that. What do you recommend?


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

Nvr2Old said:


> Here's a link to USCutters support site for download instructions for the p-cut stand. I assembled mine by trial and error, then found these instructions later.
> Creation Stand Assembly - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite
> 
> Edit; Also look on your driver disk for a pdf manual or look here Creation Pcut Manual - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite


Thank you very much for the stand assembly link!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

DreamCatcher said:


> No I didnt. Well I got a link to download a trial version of it. Is this for Mac too? I thought it was just for PC for some reason. I was thinking of buying signcutx2. i think its called that. What do you recommend?


SignBlazer is for PC only.
SignCut Pro works pretty good on my mac, but I like the PC version better because it adds a shortcut inside Illustrators file menu to open SCP and import your image. For mac it just creates an export file, then you have to open SCP and import it. A minor annoyance for mac, but why can't they program it to work the same as PC?


----------



## MikeOswald (Jul 21, 2010)

The link for the stand assembly seems to be bad now. Anyone have another link or another way to get the assembly instructions


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

The second link he provided works for me. Its a PDF of the owners manual.

You need Adobe Reader installed though.


----------



## MikeOswald (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, how did I miss that, I need to go back to bed, lol

Thanks for the help though


----------

